# Help needed - basic questions around FSW application!



## emgee (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello All,

We have very recently decided to try for Canadian Immigration in the FSW category and also looking at this very extensive and helpful forum, taking the plunge to apply individually instead of a consultant! 

So, here I am, shooting off my first set of questions to this forum for help and guidance. I've tried searching through the earlier threads, but couldn't find exact answers, hence, posting these questions:

1. My son's passport expires in November this year. Will this be a problem if I am applying in July? (As in, is there a minimum validaty from the date of applying beyond which a dependent's passport must be valid)?

2. The birth certificate of both my sons don't have their name on it. The certificate just says that a boy was born on a certain date and place, to the parents (and the parents' names are correctly mentioned). Will these birth certificates be valid or do I necessarily need to get the child's name entered? (I am in Delhi, so I am told it might not be an easy process to get a child's name entered on the birth certificate).

3. Can a child's passport act as a valid birth certificate?

4. We are hoping to apply with my wife as the primary applicant, assuming her skills come up in the NOC this year. The question is around the work experience letter. Now, she's been working with the same organisation for over 10 years. Does the experience letter need to have details of all the positions she has had in the last ten years or is it sufficient to cover the current role in detail?

I have very little time and am starting now for all document preparation. Looking forward to a quick response from this wonderful group! Many thanks in advance...and my strong urge to keep up the good work! 

Cheers,
eMGee


----------



## Nashbobby (Jun 1, 2012)

Answer in RED



emgee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We have very recently decided to try for Canadian Immigration in the FSW category and also looking at this very extensive and helpful forum, taking the plunge to apply individually instead of a consultant!
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

For what it's worth the FSW program is currently closed (cap reached) unless you have a job offer and have until the end of the month to submit. There are strong indications that the FSW program will not exist as we know it come July 1.

In addition to that, you would need a valid birth certificate showing parents, child's name and date of birth. A passport is not a birth certificate and cannot act as one.


----------



## Nashbobby (Jun 1, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance!!!!

FSW being taken off? I dont think thats going to happen
Changes in FSW? Very high chances - elimination of occupations etc

Did you come across any news/press release indicating this?




G-Mo said:


> For what it's worth the FSW program is currently closed (cap reached) unless you have a job offer and have until the end of the month to submit. There are strong indications that the FSW program will not exist as we know it come July 1.
> 
> In addition to that, you would need a valid birth certificate showing parents, child's name and date of birth. A passport is not a birth certificate and cannot act as one.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nashbobby said:


> Excuse my ignorance!!!!
> 
> FSW being taken off? I dont think thats going to happen
> Changes in FSW? Very high chances - elimination of occupations etc
> ...


Ignorance indeed, you should read: "the FSW program will not exist _*as we know it*_"

Lots of details in this thead (for those that care to read details):
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca.../114693-new-federal-skilled-worker-lists.html


----------



## emgee (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll get the name added to the birth certificate and also look at getting the passport renewed. 

And then hope these things get done in time, the FSW continues, and the occupation is still on the list...not to mention IELTS scores and caps!

Need loads of luck I guess! Thanks again.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you already planned an IELTS test? As -at least last year- you could not apply having the results.


----------



## emgee (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, my wife would be taking the test on 30-Jun. So, using the time between now and ~13 Jul to get documents in place. By then the situation around FSW, occupation, quotas etc. should be clear.


----------



## emgee (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, my wife would be taking the test on 30-Jun. So, using the time between now and ~13 Jul to get documents in place. By then the situation around FSW, occupation, quotas etc. should be clear.


----------

